# just picked up need help, what is it



## andy812 (Feb 12, 2015)

just found this bike in parts , have no idea what it is, the frame is very light weight. it is very cool bike any help would be greatly appreciated thanks andy


----------



## andy812 (Feb 12, 2015)

*more pictures*

more pictures thanks andy


----------



## jkent (Feb 12, 2015)

Please let me know if you want to sell the one pedal.
Thanks, JKent


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 12, 2015)

andy812 said:


> just found this bike in parts , have no idea what it is, the frame is very light weight. it is very cool bike any help would be greatly appreciated thanks andy




*Andy812 ... do a CABE Search using the following words ... TOC Frame Question Help ...........

CABE Member, fordsnake, posts remarkable research within the above-mentioned thread.

That thread is a great place to start.   Many thanks to CABE Member, Carlitos60, who started the thread.*


Wind In Your Sails -- andy812 .......  


............  patric


===================
===================


----------



## Iverider (Feb 12, 2015)

Looks rather Napoleonic. Start looking at Jenkins Napoleons. Sears sold them at some point. Here is a nice example http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...on-all-original-FS&highlight=Jenkins+Napoleon


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 12, 2015)

Krautwaggen said:


> Looks rather Napoleonic. Start looking at Jenkins Napoleons. Sears sold them at some point. Here is a nice example http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...on-all-original-FS&highlight=Jenkins+Napoleon


----------



## carlitos60 (Feb 13, 2015)

Super Nice Project!!!
I Love the Handlebar, Hubs, and the Block Chain!!!!?????
Just in Case????

Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 13, 2015)

hoofhearted said:


> *...do a CABE Search using the following words ... TOC Frame Question Help *



*

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...e-Question-Help!&highlight=TOC+Frame+Question*


----------



## bricycle (Feb 13, 2015)

Napoleon was my first thought... chain wheel not tho-


----------

